# Samsung S630 camera



## SwirlyGirl (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,
I got a camera for my son, and he has lost the CD. I downloaded the drivers for it from the Samsung website, but apparently I think I need other things to get the pics from the camera to my computer such as Direct X and Digimax Master. Is there anywhere to download these things, or to get a new disk? The Samsung website doesn't offer that and is particularly annoying-it doesn't have a number to call and in order to email them you have to have a password!!!! but I don't see anywhere to open an account to get a password!!!!!
Thanks for anyone's help!


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

SwirlyGirl said:


> Hi,
> I got a camera for my son, and he has lost the CD. I downloaded the drivers for it from the Samsung website, but apparently I think I need other things to get the pics from the camera to my computer such as Direct X and Digimax Master. Is there anywhere to download these things, or to get a new disk? The Samsung website doesn't offer that and is particularly annoying-it doesn't have a number to call and in order to email them you have to have a password!!!! but I don't see anywhere to open an account to get a password!!!!!
> Thanks for anyone's help!


have you tried opening explorer, and checking to see if your camera is listed in the directory tree as an additional drive letter ( ie. "F" or some such) ?

if it is listed there, simply click on that drive letter, then when the window on the right hand side lists your pictures in the camera, copy/ paste/ drag the pictures to the desired location on your computer.

I never use software that comes with my digital cameras, I use the above method to transfer my pics to my computer.

By the way, with some cameras, I have found that if the camera is in the "picture taking mode" when connecting to the computer, some brand name cameras arnt recognized, and by switching the camera to " view photos/playback " mode, the computer then recognizes the camera...NOTE...first turn off the camera, before switching between photo/playback mode.

Edited to add...if this doesn't work, then you may want to request that your thread be moved to the *Digital Photography And Imaging Forum*, here at TSG. Simply click on the red triangle located on the upper right hand side of your post, and request that a Moderator move this thread to that Forum. There are many, many qualified folks here at TSG that will help you with your problem. Best of luck to you, and BTW, WELCOME to TSG!!


----------

